# wow this stuff really works for constipation



## tinacristina (Jan 5, 2011)

I am 49 and have tried everything on the market and prescription too. Enamas was always my last option when 10 days would pass with constipation and this is my life since nothing worked or for long. I had a colonoscopy and couldn't even get clean enough for them to see it all. I know fequent use of any laxatives aren't good and miralax didn't work for long. I found a product that read everything natural. Specifically Napalina canadian flax seed. Now I have tried regular flax seed but this stuff blew me away. I had 10 bowle movements today that were solid and alot!!! I've never had this happen. I bought the ground seeds because I saw the capsules had senna. I had this 16 oz bag for a few months. I can't afford the medication I was taking for constipation anymore. Plus it didn't work. But who knew. I just join this site because I had to share. If it helped me I hope it might help others. Yesterday I took a hugh helping tablespoon and added a tablespoon of wheat germ too. Did that twice yesterday with a little milk. I don't think the wheat germ was what made me go today like I did but it may have helped. It was the. Nopalina flax seed plus. I feel certain. Or get both. All I know is this morning first thing i had to go poo. Odd since that doest happen. Then i made breakfast and added the nopalima flax seed with oatmeal this then had another poop. Then again an hour later but lots and lots and all in tact. Drank lots of natural tea today and omg I had record breaking bowle momements. I can believe I was that stopped up but never had fantastic results to get it all out of me. Anyways had to share because this stuff was unreal. I pray this is finally the answer. Keep you posted. Just started yesterday. Like I said I've tried it all and nothing like this. EVER. No I don't work for the company either. They say it helps keep u full for weight lose but I think it helps u lose weght from all the poop you release. Geeze. No crampy or bad feeling either. If you've tried it all. Try this!


----------

